# Stock ASUS File Manager on AOSP Rom?



## UnfedBear67

Is there some way to use the Stock ASUS File Manager App on a AOSP based rom such as AOKP? I've tried multiple other file managers but he ASUS one fits the tablet very well.


----------



## doktaphex

Give solid explorer beta a try it works really well on the Prime.

http://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=pl.solid.explorer&feature=nav_result#?t=W251bGwsMSwxLDMsInBsLnNvbGlkLmV4cGxvcmVyIl0.


----------



## craigacgomez

> *Originally Posted by jermaine151 *
> Okay, here's the deal on some of the Asus apps (FileManager2.apk, MyZine.apk, etc). They're looking for a method in the Asus stock rom that is not there: android.os.Environment.getEpadInternalStoragePubli cDirectory
> 
> I'm not sure how I'll be able to get around this.


You could try File Manager HD, Open Manager for Tablets, Filer (Tablet File Manager), AntTek Explorer

These are tablet optimised file managers available via the Google Play Store


----------



## craigacgomez

Just for fun... I've decided to try and mod the Asus File Manager... I'm working on making smali/baksmali changes... I know what all I need to change... but I hope I can achieve it... no guarantees... no timelines....


----------



## UnfedBear67

craigacgomez said:


> Just for fun... I've decided to try and mod the Asus File Manager... I'm working on making smali/baksmali changes... I know what all I need to change... but I hope I can achieve it... no guarantees... no timelines....


Awosome, the file Manager is the only thing that keeps me on a ASUS based Rom.


----------

